# Millipede substrate for breeding



## jreidsma (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi everyone 

I am rather new to millipedes, I am hoping to breed my new ivory, scarlet, and no-id millipedes but I am wondering what types of things should be in the substrate.

I bought some leaf litter from the reptile show, multiple different types of leafs and some other organic matter but mainly leafs. I am mixing it 50:50 with coconut coir/fiber. The only way I can get safe leaf litter (as in pesticide free) is to order it or to buy it somehow. 

So I am wondering if there is something else I could add in that the millipedes would like. Like maybe Miracle grow organic gardening soil (it gets used with beetle larva sometimes)? Peet moss? Or even if I could do a different mixture of the leaf litter to coconut coir, like maybe more coconut coir than leaf litter.

Just trying to conserve the leaf litter


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 10, 2013)

I also add peat moss, organic soil, aspen wood shavings and sphagnum moss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 10, 2013)

Would an ABG mix be good to use? 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/38881-abg-mix-recipe.html

I can get you a ton of clean leaf liter. Mostly oak leaves. will boil, dry and ship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 10, 2013)

Coir is apparently not very nutritious for millipedes. ABG mix is good for plants, but I don't think it's good for millipedes unless you replace the orchid bark with well-rotted wood. Many species build their egg capsules out of rotten wood fibers, and it's also a very important part of their diet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jreidsma (Mar 10, 2013)

It rather difficult for me to get wood but I can get some. What types of trees would work? I have some birch right now if that would work. 

I am guessing it won't, but would pine work?


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 10, 2013)

I _think_ birch will be ok? I know it's too cold right now, but a good indicator is if wild millipedes/pillbugs are eating rotten birch. See if 3skulls can send you some rotten oak with the leaves? 

The resin from conifers like pine or cedar is bad for most animals, so don't use that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll look for some oak while I'm out. Should be able to find some, no problem. 
Cavedweller, should I boil the wood or prep it in anyway? I don't want to send anything harmful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know if this will help but I buy large bundles of aspen shavings at Petsmart. I add them to the sub and they decay. The millipedes eat them. It is very easy, cheap and you can get them in very large bundles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 10, 2013)

3skulls said:


> I'll look for some oak while I'm out. Should be able to find some, no problem.
> Cavedweller, should I boil the wood or prep it in anyway? I don't want to send anything harmful.


I'm still not sure what the best method for preparing wood is. What I've been doing is crumbling it into little pieces (it needs to be rotten enough that you can do that), mixing it with the leaves and moistening them, then baking them at like 200F with aluminum foil over everything to keep the steam in.


MrCrackerpants said:


> I don't know if this will help but I buy large bundles of aspen shavings at Petsmart. I add them to the sub and they decay. The millipedes eat them. It is very easy, cheap and you can get them in very large bundles.


That sounds like a good idea too. I hear shavings/sawdust decay enough to be eaten pretty quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 11, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> That sounds like a good idea too. I hear shavings/sawdust decay enough to be eaten pretty quickly.


 Yes, this is the case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 11, 2013)

I have tons of aspen. 

It's pouring rain here today. If It lets up some ill go see what I can find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 11, 2013)

Ran out between showers. 
Found some nice chewed up logs and lots of leaves. 

All leaves boiled and baked. Wood was washed off soaked then baked. 



Almost all of it just crumbles away in your hands. 



** also double checked everything (the best I could) for any beetles, isopods, worms etc. I would hate to bake anything I would want to raise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jreidsma (Mar 11, 2013)

Very cool everyone  Thanks 

3Skulls, use whatever you need first then worry about what to send me. It won't hurt my millipedes to wait a while, they don't seem to mind. 

I had them all out for my cousin today, my mom watches her (she is four years old) she ended up holding some of the scarlets and a no-id.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 11, 2013)

@3skulls, did you notice any kind of smell when you were baking that stuff? I've heard some people complain about it, but I kinda like it.

@jreidsma, it's great that you're gettin' em while they're young, _muahahaha_


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 11, 2013)

Just woodsy wet wood smell. It's not a bad smell but I feel it in my lungs some. 
Same thing happens when I bake hides or wood chips for my snakes. Could be an allergy.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 12, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Ran out between showers.
> Found some nice chewed up logs and lots of leaves.
> 
> All leaves boiled and baked. Wood was washed off soaked then baked.
> ...


Looks very good! Good luck with your millis. 

Looks very good! Good luck with your millis. 

Looks very good! Good luck with your millis.


----------

